# Shimano/Dura Ace compatibility question



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

My wife has Dura Ace 7800 gruppo on her bike.. but she has a bit of trouble braking & shifting comfortably.. feels it is abit of a reach.. My question.. can I just swap out the DA 7800 brifters with Shimano R-700 and leave the rest as is? Will the R700s work properly with the DA 7800 F&RDs?

Many thanks..


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

They should:

http://www.shimano.com/publish/cont...e.html/01) Drivetrain Compatability Chart.pdf

The FD-7800 isn't listed, but it should be the same cable pull as the FD-5600, which is listed as compatible with the ST-R701. The RD-7800 is explicitly listed as compatible though.


----------



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks aaric.. I've pretty much confirmed they will... but with shims placed and tweaking of her handlebars.. I believe the 7800s are going to work.. she can reach the brifters much better now


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

What about her handlebars? My wife has the same issue but I eased it a bit by swapping her bars to FSA K-Force compacts which helped reduce the distance she has to reach. She still struggles a bit shifting with DA 7900 from the small to large chainring but having looked at Di2, I suspect that an electric group is probably going to end up on her bike as electric does not require near the amount of lever 'throw' as the mechanical shifters.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

The Di2 "throw" is basically a mouse tap :thumbsup:

**


----------

